# Not My Typical Wednesday



## NickCofphee (Nov 1, 2008)

3:20 AM in Bakersfield, I was woken up by an incoming southbound GM. I started packing up my sleeping bag and tarp and began eying potential rides. When the rear DPU's stopped right in front of me, I just had to leap on it. I waited till I heard the double horns go off and climbed in. When we were out of the yard, I turned off the lights, rolled out my sleeping bag and went to sleep. No worries about crew changing this time, West Colton was as far as we were going and I'd be out before we'd hit the yard anyway.

9:00 AM in Lancaster--woke up, ate breakfast which was a few scoops of peanut butter. 
Enjoyed the sights, which was vast desert and then a long SLOW ride through the mountains. I'm talking an average of 15-30 mph for 2 1/2 hours. Eventually made it to Colton and I bailed at the sight of the giant American flag on that small mountain in the yard. (for those heading into Colton for the 1st time, thats how you know your there) Saw a trainrider waiting and went over to talk. Name was "Blazing Jay". Poor guy had a bad knee and couldn't catch on the fly. Had been waiting in Colton for 2 days trying to head north. I suggested a spot to wait with me, as I was heading east a little bit. He turned me down and we parted ways. 
Refilled my water and got a rockstar, then headed to my waiting spot. I was only going to Palm Springs, which isn't really a good destination by train. There's no yards except Indio, and nothing terminates there. But I live there and was way too dirty to hitch. I've done this before from Colton and I sided close enough to call someone for a ride.
A nice GM pulled up, and I realized I was way too far from where I should've been. The bull (maybe a worker?) was waiting where I planned on running up to my ride. It stopped at a light at the end of the yard; I didnt want to miss it, so I ran as fast as I could through a bunch of pricly weeds and closer to my train. I spotted a ride, but wanted a better one so I started walking down the length of it. The breaks released and it picked up speed FAST. Too damn fast! I tried to grab on, but it was moving too fast. Fuck, I'm a picky asshole and now I missed my ride.
Disappointed I headed to a different spot. It was getting dark and I headed to a better spot. Blazing Jay was headed to that same spot and I was glad to have some company. What a spot! Overlooking the whole departure area and way up on a hill. Pretty soon I had a second chance. This time it was an IM double stack train. I waited for the front engines to pass and I headed down to it. I was expecting it to stop like the last train, but no bueno. By the time I approached it, it was moving too fast. 
Missing two trains really bums me out. It's a bad feeling, like telling a joke and having no one laugh at it with awkward silence afterward.
I figured since two eastbound trains just passed, I had some time. So I went and bought a 32. (not something I normally do, but I thought I had some time) I got back, ate my poptart dinner and cracked open my beer. By the way, convenient stores suck if you're vegan. Some have fresh fruit at least, but this one was not cut out for me.
Gotta love it, ANOTHER eastbound IM came not more than a half hour later. This one stopped at the signal and I ran on down. Found a crappy ride but took it. Very cramped 53 porch, but well hidden from sight. We took off pretty soon and I raised an arm in to celebrate. 
Stopped just a few miles down the tracks in Loma Linda, in front of a hospital, It was nighttime and the parking lot was pretty vacant so I got out and stretched. I climbed back and and shortly after saw a police cruiser with the spotlight on the train just a few cars up.
I layed motionless and didnt make a sound. It was quiet out, any movement would be heard. Was that a cop? Was I just imagining things? Nope, because then I heard a car pull up quietly and footsteps. Then the dreaded sound of a ladder being climbed a car up. Then another car closer to me. Then footsteps and my ladder was being climbed. Well, I'm caught, oh well. I saw a badge and the cop look right in, scan half-ass, then climb down.
What just happemed? I was confused. Did he really not see me? I mean I was under the metal screen part, but I could see him perfectly. The breaks released and I knew I was getting away. Chunk, chunk, chunk, CLINK! My beer bottle clinked against the metal bar! I heard footsteps, like one of the guards turning in metal gear solid when you make a sound. Too late piggy wiggy, I'm free! 
I waited for a siding to bail close-ish to home. We came through Palm Springs. Man, I love those windmills you pass right by. Woosh woosh woosh.... Passed the next town, and the next town...next town...next town. Uggh, siding please! I started to get worried as we came up to the Salton Sea. 

2:00 AM Bumfuck desert country--- Went clear to the other side of the Salton Sea before we sided. I got off and my train pulled away. But where the fuck was I? I realized I just bailed in the middle of nowhere and I couldn't see any lights within about 10 miles at least. Plus there were coyotes howling. Could coyotes attack me? I couldn't remember but had visions of my face being bitten while I slept.
It was late and I was exhausted, so I layed out my tarp on a salt flat and went to sleep while batting off mosquitoes. I was out of food and down to a half gallon of water. But I was too tired to think of a plan and anything other than sleep. I'd figure that out come morning.
Was woken up by a westbound IM. And holy shit, it sided at a signal up ahead. I quickly gathered my shit and ran over to it. Fuck, muddy water between me and the train! I got out of that with soaked socks and found a crossing. I ran down looking for a ride. It started moving and I got on the first thing I saw. Which was a 53 with nothing but a very exposed porch and a suicide bucket. But I didn't want to be stranded here. I'd go back to plan A and get off at a siding somewhere close to home, or just closer at least. 
We took off and sided shortly after. What's that up ahead? Oh shit, INS inspection I had heard about....
I thought as quick as I could and dropped into the suicide bucket and lay on a board trying to be invisible. Wait, my stuff was all layed out on the porch! No time, I'd deal with getting caught, too late. I saw a spotlight go clearly over my stuff and voices shortly after. We were moving slow, about 4 mph or so and I waited for us to pull over to talk to INS and explain my dilemma. We went further and hadn't slowed down, then picked up speed. Was I getting away AGAIN!!?? Yes, I was indeed!
I admired my good luck at not getting caught and curled up in a ball to stay warm. Did this all just happen in ONE day? It was hard to believe I was in Bakersfield earlier that morning and from Colton, to cops, to setting camp in the desert to INS, and now back headed west after overshorting my destination.

Oh, and I enventually sided. Back in Colton that is........

I found an abandoned couch, layed down, and passed out just as the sun was coming up.

And thats my Wednesday.


----------



## Skies (Nov 1, 2008)

That was good =D Luck was on your side!


----------



## skunkpit (Nov 1, 2008)

whicked story

eatin beer hurts my babies though
http://almostvegetarian.blogspot.com/2007/12/hidden-animal-ingredients-in-your-beer.html


----------



## Benny (Nov 1, 2008)

Ugh....the Salton Sea has the stench of death in the summer.


----------

